
Slimming Paint (a.k.a. Redesigning Painting and Compositing) - sriku
https://www.chromium.org/blink/slimming-paint
======
brudgers
Introductory Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xv2A7aqJ9Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xv2A7aqJ9Y)

